# Centipede?



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

I found this in a tank that in had recently moved some frogs from. I followed all plant processing procedures (rinse, 5% bleach water soak for 3 min, rinse thoroughly, then air dry and still somehow these were in here.










This is the second one I have found. I was going to reuse this substrate in another viv because its seeded with isopods and springs.

Should I think twice and just get new substrate and reseed with springs and isos?

Thanks in advance,

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a millipede. You might want to just use new substrate. You can probably get rid of the millipedes using repeated CO2 bombs but that will also kill the isopods and springtails.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I find one every once in awhile... and kill it. But so far they've never proven a problem. I've never had them in sufficient numbers to become an issue. So I think they are something to be avoided if possible, but don't freak out if you see just 1 or 2... 50... start to freak


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi I did a google search and found this thread with a gentleman who had tons of millipedes in his viv . It looks like when it gets bad, people end up co2 bombing. - Eliminating terrarium pests - Orchid Board

Now I know in the future that a Co2 bomb is a viable option for eliminating any pests I may encounter, so thanks for peaking my interest. I am very curious how the millipedes establish if proper sterilization takes place prior to introducing anything foreign. 

I guess... "Life finds a way"


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

millipede is annoying but harmless. You can trap them by using a small dish and banana.
Centipede is something else..... For the sake of your frogs and yourself, break down the tank and reset. I found them in a couple tanks and re-set up the tanks. Make sure you wear gloves, just in case. Centipede has a nasty survival.... I soaked them in very strong bleach... they submerged in water for at least an hour and still alive. Bleach and hot water from the faucet would do the job, soaking your wood/decor.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm breaking down the tank right now, re-processing the plants I want to use, ditching the substrate (getting new NEHERP mix) and boiling the LDL false bottom material. 

Reset button pressed.

Thanks for the help and I'm glad it is just a millipede.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

That link and the information contained was really interesting...I have a few millipedes and just pick them out...but that particular thread should, perhaps, be reworked with credit given to the OP on the site...and be put into one of the permanent forum topics...I've had critters appear and have NO clue how they got in...and when you see some big bugs/beetles, makes you wonder....


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

What processing did you do to the other things that entered your vivarium? Soil, leaves, other dry goods? Also where did you obtain your dry goods?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Boiled leaves, baked substrate (NEHERP mix) and coco hut.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Were the plants put in with roots? Or did you take cuttings and bleach them? Did they have soil or where they bare root?

Also what temperature and length was the heat on the dry goods?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Pubfiction said:


> Were the plants put in with roots? Or did you take cuttings and bleach them? Did they have soil or where they bare root?


Some had soil, but I rinsed all soil away and did a 5 min soak in 5% bleach and water, then rinsed more and let dry. I'm sure it came in on one of the plants somehow, maybe I was little careless with one of them.

I'm just getting new substrate and boiling my false bottom material and re-processing a few plants. Already placed an order for new substrate from NEHERP, I love their substrate.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have millipedes and believe they came from my soil as plants were in a quartine for a month and never saw any in there.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

When in doubt, throw it out


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frogface said:


> When in doubt, throw it out


words to life by


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

I was surprised to see advice saying to CO2 bomb a tank due to a centipede. Is that common practice for members of the board? I have never had a frog fatality that didn't involve escape (usually carpet dehydration), and I see milli's, centi's, spiders, and snails in my tank all the time. I'm pretty sure I would never bother to CO2 bomb a tank (although I do re-work most of my tanks several times a year, and do tend (not always, but tend) to wash out and divide my plants. 

It seems like the vast majority of terrarium/vivarium pests are really easily baited and trapped. Just curious how common this practice is.

(btw, I have a 55 gallon with at least several dozen centi's in it, that also houses frogs. I actually really enjoy watching the centipedes hunt for microfauna. Has anyone actually had experience with them harming frogs? If that happens, I haven't seen it.)


----------



## Dlanigan (Nov 13, 2013)

From what I read, an already established vivarium should use a co2 bomb only as a last resort when things are completely out of control. I'm a noob though and could be mistaken.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

I think people choose to bomb just for the small chance that the centipedes pose a threat. As for the millipedes, I've only had them come up once and it turned into a nasty infestation. I'm sure it's not "necessary", but they certainly aren't something I want to keep around. Snails have been reported to eat eggs and (for sure) damage plants. 

As for spiders - ever since seeing photos of baby Uroplatus phantasticus caught in a spider web, and witnessing (and rescuing one) myself, I kill all spiders inside and outside terrariums on sight.



clifford said:


> I was surprised to see advice saying to CO2 bomb a tank due to a centipede. Is that common practice for members of the board? I have never had a frog fatality that didn't involve escape (usually carpet dehydration), and I see milli's, centi's, spiders, and snails in my tank all the time. I'm pretty sure I would never bother to CO2 bomb a tank (although I do re-work most of my tanks several times a year, and do tend (not always, but tend) to wash out and divide my plants.
> 
> It seems like the vast majority of terrarium/vivarium pests are really easily baited and trapped. Just curious how common this practice is.
> 
> (btw, I have a 55 gallon with at least several dozen centi's in it, that also houses frogs. I actually really enjoy watching the centipedes hunt for microfauna. Has anyone actually had experience with them harming frogs? If that happens, I haven't seen it.)


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

When in doubt, throw it out [/QUOTE]

pertains to exhusbands as well


----------



## dragonkeeper (Mar 24, 2011)

I hate millipedes I had some appear in a 40 gal I had I left them alone, they were small and few and my tincs were eating them. Soon they grew in size and numbers I had a complete infestation. They destroyed my entire tank and the frogs. I suggest a complete redoubt on the tank, go over everything just to be safe.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

dragonkeeper said:


> I hate millipedes I had some appear in a 40 gal I had I left them alone, they were small and few and my tincs were eating them. Soon they grew in size and numbers I had a complete infestation. They destroyed my entire tank and the frogs. I suggest a complete redoubt on the tank, go over everything just to be safe.


Oh yeah, I redid that viv long ago. 

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## The Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

I have those same millipedes. I have no freaking clue where they came from. I just pick the things out of there, they seem to be out and about in the mornings. I don't want to CO2 because getting a good population of isopods and springtails took awhile. 

However, the frogs in both tanks are not breeding. My New Rivers are exactly 1 year old. I am not entirely sure I have pairs though. I am literally planning to haul them to Frog Day and ask people with experience.

The other tank with millipedes is the leuc one. I have 2 pairs in there, but the females are not a year old yet (10 months or so).

Could the millipedes be effecting breeding? The males call their little hearts out. The females could not care less.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

T2theG said:


> I found this in a tank that in had recently moved some frogs from. I followed all plant processing procedures (rinse, 5% bleach water soak for 3 min, rinse thoroughly, then air dry and still somehow these were in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just kill is asap, I would, kill them all, if your doing a new tank use new cultures, or if you know where your springs are set a algae disc right there, on a leaf, moisten lightly, wait a couple hours if they are all over it transfer to new tank 
Leaf and all, use a small leaf a new one


----------

